# Witches Brew (SO COOL!)



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

This was the coolest thing I've ever stumbled across and I've done it for every Pumpkin Carving Party I've had. People LOVE IT! :biggrinkin:

The recipe is called Witches Brew and I found it on allrecipes.com.

Ingredients
1 (10 ounce) package frozen raspberries, thawed
2 1/2 cups cranberry juice
2 envelopes unflavored gelatin

2 liters ginger ale
2 liters sparkling apple cider (non-alcoholic) ~ I did it with cran-apple juice.
6 gummi snakes candy ~ I didn't use the gummies

Directions
1.To make the frozen hand: Wash and rinse the outside of a rubber glove. Turn glove inside out and set aside. In a 4 cup measuring cup, combine the thawed raspberries and cranberry juice. 
2.Pour 2 cups of the raspberry mixture into a small saucepan. Sprinkle the gelatin over and let stand 2 minutes. Warm over low heat, stirring constantly, just until gelatin dissolves. Mix back into the reserved raspberry mixture in the measuring cup. 
3.Pour raspberry mixture into the inverted glove. Gather up the top of the glove and tie securely with kitchen twine. Freeze until solid, or several days if possible. 
4.To serve: Carefully cut glove away from frozen hand. Place frozen hand, palm side up, leaning against side of a large punch bowl (I let it float in the punch bowl...it's a little creepier). Pour in ginger ale and sparkling cider. Garnish with gummy snakes. 
Footnotes

Editor's Note To avoid issues with people who may have allergies to latex, use a disposable glove that is latex-free. There is usually an alternative available in the cleaning department of your grocery store.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds cool. No pictures?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I also have a witches' brew recipe that I got from Semi-Homemade.
It is a muddy green due to the pineapple juice. I also call it "swamp-juice".
It is really sweet. I think you could cut it some-how if you don't like it so sweet.

I like cranberries so I think I am going to try a version of yours.

WITCHES' BREW BY SANDRA LEE


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

DarkLore said:


> Sounds cool. No pictures?


Yeah- I was just about to mention. I'd love to see what the consistency looks like (sometimes my imagination is lacking).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> Sounds cool. No pictures?





Perk-a-Dan said:


> Yeah- I was just about to mention. I'd love to see what the consistency looks like (sometimes my imagination is lacking).


Here's the link to the recipe that DeadRN posted.
http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/witches-brew/Detail.aspx

The pictures can be found here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/witches-brew/Photo-Gallery.aspx


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

DarkLore said:


> Sounds cool. No pictures?


I wish I had thought to take pictures, but no . Mine was pretty cool looking too cuz some of the fingers fell off


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG... that one photo looks like a burn victim.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I know, pretty awesome, right? It actually ends up looking more gooey and slimy because of the geletin.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We are sick people...I love it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I love this. I am having a Witchy Wing-ding this year for all my witchy friends and this is a must!!!


----------

